# Barony Beach Club vs. Other HH Marriotts?



## sdtugger (Jan 21, 2016)

I put in a request today for Grand Ocean, Barony Beach Club, and Surfwatch for the last week of August 2016.  To my surprise, I received a Barony Beach Club confirmation in less than 24 hours.  We have never stayed at any of the HH Marriotts.  With the ease of getting this week, I am wondering if I should toss it back and try for Grande Ocean.  It looks like the garden view rooms at Barony are sort of disconnected from the rest of the resort.

What would you do?  Thanks!


----------



## jd2601 (Jan 21, 2016)

All three resorts are wonderful and have their own character.  
There are pluses and minuses to each resort, a week at any of these resorts would make for a wonderful vacation.

Barony is finishing up refurbishment of the Garden Units and Ocean Front units.  I believe next year Ocean side units will be done.  The Garden Units had the pool redone approximately 4 or 5 years ago with an addition of a waterslide and kids splash area.  Beautiful outdoor kitchen, fire pit and other amenities make this great for families.  It is a short walk to the main resort.  There is a shortcut to the ocean by the Westin.

I believe you would enjoy your time at Barony.  You can add ePlus and continue to look for Surfwatch or Grande Ocean and still be assured you got your week.

Grande Ocean and Surfwatch are also great resorts.  Three opinions might differ with each one being someone's favorite.  Being on the ocean in HHI makes for a great vacation!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2016)

jd2601 said:


> All three resorts are wonderful and have their own character.
> There are pluses and minuses to each resort, a week at any of these resorts would make for a wonderful vacation.
> 
> Barony is finishing up refurbishment of the Garden Units and Ocean Front units.  I believe next year Ocean side units will be done.  The Garden Units had the pool redone approximately 4 or 5 years ago with an addition of a waterslide and kids splash area.  Beautiful outdoor kitchen, fire pit and other amenities make this great for families.  It is a short walk to the main resort.  There is a shortcut to the ocean by the Westin.
> ...



I totally agree all three (3) resorts are outstanding. Plus, I am going to add one more Marriott resort and caused it The New Monarch. After all the renovations @ this resort. The New Monarch have a totally new look & feel. . Plus they have the ocean.

Enjoy your stay on The Island.


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 21, 2016)

*Can't go wrong*

with any of these three or the Monarch (which is probably my favorite, actually).

By the last week of August schools have all started in South Carolina and many other areas of the country.  With the kids, teachers, teens and colleges all back to the routine this is a great time to vacation in coastal South Carolina.  

*We found that by the second week in August VRBO vacation rental homes in the Destin area of Florida were literally sometimes 1/2 the cost of what they were in July!!  I can see the same is true of Time Share weeks.


----------



## Swice (Jan 21, 2016)

*don't worry*

Don't worry--  the garden units are nice at Barony!       A bit of a walk before you hit sand at the beach... but many Hilton Head units require a walk to the beach.


----------



## Helios (Jan 21, 2016)

I would not worry, IMO Barony is the best Marriott property in HH.


----------



## sdtugger (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.  It sounds like we should just go ahead and enjoy Barony.  The reason that I asked was that I was surprised by how quickly we got our confirmation.  

So, based only on looking at the websites for Barony and Grande Ocean, it looked like it would be closer to the ocean in any of the Grande Ocean buildings than it would at Barony Garden View where we are likely to be placed.  We love the ocean and wondered if it was worth passing on this week and limiting our request to Grande Ocean.  It sounds like the consensus is to just stick with what we have so I think we will do that.

Thanks for all of your thoughts.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 21, 2016)

sdtugger said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  It sounds like we should just go ahead and enjoy Barony.  The reason that I asked was that I was surprised by how quickly we got our confirmation.
> 
> So, based only on looking at the websites for Barony and Grande Ocean, it looked like it would be closer to the ocean in any of the Grande Ocean buildings than it would at Barony Garden View where we are likely to be placed.  We love the ocean and wondered if it was worth passing on this week and limiting our request to Grande Ocean.  It sounds like the consensus is to just stick with what we have so I think we will do that.
> 
> Thanks for all of your thoughts.



I own 2 Barony weeks (garden view).  Like someone else posted I'd keep the Barony week and maybe purchase the ePlus to possibly re-trade for Grande Ocean or Surfwatch if they pop up.

I may be wrong, but I think fewer Grande Ocean owners turn in their weeks to II for trading.  

When we are looking to trade back into Hilton Head, we almost always get confirmed back into Barony or Surfwatch, not Grande Ocean.


----------



## jme (Jan 21, 2016)

aka Julie said:


> When we are looking to trade back into Hilton Head, we almost always get confirmed back into Barony or Surfwatch, not Grande Ocean.



That would be correct the vast majority of the time, and I'm talking 95+%. If you ask for those 3, you'll seldom get GO.  The others always come up first, especially Surfwatch.  If you do get GO, it would involve a rare confluence of circumstances.

If it's still a good distance out, I'd ask for GO only, and see what develops, and add the others as time marches on with no confirmation. It's a risk, but the only way to get GO.   

I'm picky, so whenever I'm trading anywhere for a specific desired resort, I do it that way, and have never been disappointed with that strategy.


----------



## lhwhizz (Jan 21, 2016)

I have stayed at all three resorts. On our first trip to HH we stayed at Barony and that's when we fell in love with HH. All three are great resorts, you won't be disappointed. School has started for most people so availability is up.


----------



## Steve A (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm a resident of Port Royal Plantation and an owner at the Barony, which is located in the Plantation. It's a great mid-island location-- near lots of restaurants and shopping. Nice wide beach marred, imo, by the line of rental chairs and umbrellas that take up prime space during the summer.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2016)

If I understood correctly, being close to the ocean is important to OP.  If that is the case, I would NOT want Barony because the garden view units are far from the ocean.  I would either throw it back or get e-Plus and try to exchange it for Grande Ocean, Monarch or possibly SurfWatch.  Based on the OP's post, I actually think Monarch might be the best choice, although Grande Ocean is our favorite.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree.  If you want to be real close to the waves then BB Garden View is not the right choice.  Similar for Surfwatch.  Both Monarch and Grande Ocean are right on the beach.  Same with Barony, but only for ocean side/front.


----------



## Quilter (Jan 24, 2016)

Another vote for GO or Monarch.   We've stayed at GO, Monarch, Surfwatch and Barony.   I find the drive in and out of the Port Royal entrance tedious.  

Don't rule out  Harbour Point.   The area used to be "tired" with the broken down mall.   Now with the new renovations there are lots of shops, restaurants in an easy bike ride.    Your rooms won't be looking out at waves but they have water front on Broad Creek much closer than the beach at Barony or SurfWatch.  The pool looks right out at the Creek.   A cohesive resort.   Activities close by just like they would be in Harbor Town but even better with the proximity to grocery stores.   There are no grocery stores inside Sea Pines (Manor Club).  It just wouldn't be good business for them.   The first one outside the gates is Harris Teeter.  

We were on HHI for 3 weeks at the beginning of Jan.   As we drove past Shelter Cove I noticed the 2 local putt putt golf spots are very close to the SC entrance.   Lots of choices for restaurants and groceries.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Another vote for GO or Monarch.   We've stayed at GO, Monarch, Surfwatch and Barony.   I find the drive in and out of the Port Royal entrance tedious.
> 
> Don't rule out  Harbour Point.   The area used to be "tired" with the broken down mall.   Now with the new renovations there are lots of shops, restaurants in an easy bike ride.    Your rooms won't be looking out at waves but they have water front on Broad Creek much closer than the beach at Barony or SurfWatch.  The pool looks right out at the Creek.   A cohesive resort.   Activities close by just like they would be in Harbor Town but even better with the proximity to grocery stores.   There are no grocery stores inside Sea Pines (Manor Club).  It just wouldn't be good business for them.   The first one outside the gates is Harris Teeter.
> 
> We were on HHI for 3 weeks at the beginning of Jan.   As we drove past Shelter Cove I noticed the 2 local putt putt golf spots are very close to the SC entrance.   Lots of choices for restaurants and groceries.



To this OP, have they update Harbour Point villas?


----------



## Quilter (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, when I looked at them about a year ago they had changed the bathroom to a large shower and updated the rest of the interior.   

Although we stayed the 3 weeks at GO we found ourselves at grocery and restaurants in the Shelter Cove more times than our usual stays.   The old mall was such a dump.   No more, it was brightly decorated for the holidays.   

Now the Island seems to be working on the old tired strip malls at the heel.  We saw one torn down and the land being developed for something new.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hote...bour-point-and-sunset-pointe-at-shelter-cove/


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 24, 2016)

I stayed in Harbor Point two years ago for a couple days before checking into Grande Ocean, and I really liked the vibe with the sunsets on broad creek.  My unit was the smallest version of four types, but it was still fine and yes, it was updated.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2016)

The new market place is great. Also in late 2016 or early 2017 a Costco will be coming to The Island.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Yes, when I looked at them about a year ago they had changed the bathroom to a large shower and updated the rest of the interior.
> 
> Although we stayed the 3 weeks at GO we found ourselves at grocery and restaurants in the Shelter Cove more times than our usual stays.   The old mall was such a dump.   No more, it was brightly decorated for the holidays.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 24, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> The new market place is great. Also in late 2016 or early 2017 a Costco will be coming to The Island.





Do you know where is the Costco going to be located?




.


----------



## Quilter (Jan 24, 2016)

The Island Packet says near Sun City:

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article45460371.html


----------



## disneymom1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Quilter said:


> The Island Packet says near Sun City:
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article45460371.html



Unfortunately, a subscription is required to open the above link.

Costco on HHI would be terrific!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2016)

Quilter said:


> The Island Packet says near Sun City:
> 
> http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/article45460371.html



I just open this link.  Looks like a Target, Kohl's, Lowe' , Marshall and a Regal Theater are going.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 25, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Unfortunately, a subscription is required to open the above link.
> 
> Costco on HHI would be terrific!



Try clearing your cache or logging in using incognito mode.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 25, 2016)

Costco means good, inexpensive alcohol, wine, and bottled water.  I'll have to hit it on the way in.


----------



## Quilter (Jan 25, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Unfortunately, a subscription is required to open the above link.
> 
> Costco on HHI would be terrific!



I found the link simply by going through Google and was able to open it with no problems


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Costco means good, inexpensive alcohol, wine, and bottled water.  I'll have to hit it on the way in.



Yes! Yes! We loved to stock up on their premium Costco alcohol and wine. When we visited the Costco in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## jme (Jan 25, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Yes! Yes! We loved to stock up on their premium Costco alcohol and wine. When we visited the Costco in Myrtle Beach.



Best wine shop by far, prices and selection, is at the Kroger Superstore at the new Town Center. 

The selection is amazing, more than any other place I've seen in a long time, anywhere.  For example, a bottle of one of my favorite Cabs is $30+ at Fresh Market, but only $21 at Kroger. That's a huge difference, and it's the same for other examples across the board.  Costco would never have it. I have other favorites but Costco never carries them either. I'm yet to see a really good Cab at any Costco anywhere. They tease with the bottles of Dom Perignon on the top, but that's about it.  We sometimes like a good Malbec for a change, and Costco's Catena, a middle-of-the-road Malbec (but still good) is the same price as Kroger's. That's the only bottle I've purchased there. 

See if you can find the same next time you're in Kroger.....also a great produce dept ....but I do like Costco for other stuff, but you have to be careful, they're not always lower on some things. We love Costco in general though, especially their meats.

Kroger is having a 20% sale on cases (wine) in a few days----27th through 30th, I think....got the email....wish I could be there. 

.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 25, 2016)

Marty,
my post was more about the liquor.  SKY Vodka, Costco's vodka, and others are $10-15 dollars less than in the ABC stores. Perfect for making frozen drinks.  I like bourbon this time of year and I can buy a 1.75 bottle of Bulleit for $40 versus $60 in our Virginia ABC store.  

For wine, Costso is about a dollar cheaper than the on sale prices at most grocery stores.  I find real good values at Costco for a lot of different wines including reds.  What you will never find is the boutique vineyard offerings or odd ball varietals from Spain, etc.  I go to Total Wine for that selection here in the DC area.  I'll definitely try Kroger when I'm there in March.

Costco is never your best bet for beer.


----------



## jme (Jan 25, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Marty,
> my post was more about the liquor.  SKY Vodka, Costco's vodka, and others are $10-15 dollars less than in the ABC stores. Perfect for making frozen drinks.  I like bourbon this time of year and I can buy a 1.75 bottle of Bulleit for $40 versus $60 in our Virginia ABC store.
> 
> For wine, Costso is about a dollar cheaper than the on sale prices at most grocery stores.  I find real good values at Costco for a lot of different wines including reds.  What you will never find is the boutique vineyard offerings or odd ball varietals from Spain, etc.  I go to Total Wine for that selection here in the DC area.  I'll definitely try Kroger when I'm there in March.
> ...




Good tips, Big Matt......I'll check it all out again, even tho I've gotten used to the great Kroger selection.  They consistently "have it all". Not many boutique wineries, though, mostly well-known ones. 

For Cabs in a decent $$ range I like Hess Allomi, Beringer Knight's Valley, Beaulieu Vineyards BV Cabernet, Louis Martini (his Napa only), Educated Guess, Franciscan Estate, and a decent lower cost Cab called Chateau Ste Michelle/Indian Wells, 

and for the higher end of things, Caymus for special occasions such as any night at Hilton Head...LOL. 

BTW, those are good prices on the vodka and bourbon. Duly noted. 



.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 25, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Marty,
> my post was more about the liquor.  SKY Vodka, Costco's vodka, and others are $10-15 dollars less than in the ABC stores. Perfect for making frozen drinks.  I like bourbon this time of year and I can buy a 1.75 bottle of Bulleit for $40 versus $60 in our Virginia ABC store.
> 
> For wine, Costso is about a dollar cheaper than the on sale prices at most grocery stores.  I find real good values at Costco for a lot of different wines including reds.  What you will never find is the boutique vineyard offerings or odd ball varietals from Spain, etc.  I go to Total Wine for that selection here in the DC area.  I'll definitely try Kroger when I'm there in March.
> ...



I agree. I always stop at Costco for wine and some of their other pre-prepared items that are great for timeshares. They usually carry Montes and Montes Alpha wines from Chile. The Montes Alpha are comparable to the higher end Cabs in CA at a more reasonable price. Montes Malbec is consistently good. Costco wine prices in Ohio are no lower than other retailers due to the archaic fair trade laws, but are usually $1-3 lower in most other states. Costco also has a good deep dish pizza but they stopped carrying it in our Columbus store despite its popularity.


----------

